# Essex Jungle



## fangsy

New series starts on channel 5 called Essex Jungle , next wednesday at 8pm

Its got a bloke who runs a rescue centre there for dwa and non dwa called Ian Newby

I have met him and have been lucky enough to have a good look round and a hold of a lot of the beasts he has..., really nice guy .....

Watch it ....

Steve


----------



## JustJack

Cant wait for that! Gunna be good..


----------



## leecb0

fangsy said:


> New series starts on channel 5 called Essex Jungle , next wednesday at 8pm
> 
> Its got a bloke who runs a rescue centre there for dwa and non dwa called Ian Newby
> 
> I have met him and have been lucky enough to have a good look round and a hold of a lot of the beasts he has..., *really nice guy* .....
> 
> Watch it ....
> 
> Steve


:lol2:


----------



## fangsy

leecb0 said:


> :lol2:


I dont get it ?


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

I've already posted this! Lol.


----------



## [email protected]

the guys pet Caiman had its own tv and remote lol does eny one else give that to theres lol


----------



## Dave-Flames

[email protected] said:


> the guys pet Caiman had its own tv and remote lol does eny one else give that to theres lol


No it was the asian water monitor that had the tv (watching loose women apparently).. the iggy classic fm and the caiman a cat flap lol..


----------



## blood and guts

fangsy said:


> I dont get it ?


Ok go and serch this forum, also watch him on old episodes of animal 24/7 and watch jungle again and whats wrong is there plain to see!


----------



## Dave-Flames

blood and guts said:


> Ok go and serch this forum, also watch him on old episodes of animal 24/7 and watch jungle again and whats wrong is there plain to see!


 
Now your just nit picking :lol2:


----------



## jonodrama

Dave-Flames said:


> No it was the asian water monitor that had the tv (watching loose women apparently).. the iggy classic fm and the caiman a *cat flap* lol..


I read that has Flat cap!!!:blush:


I watched it on Youtube today. does portray herp keepers as nutters, the couple that ran the shop seem sound folk.

but the BS about boas taking animals as large as sheep and pigs was a bit ott by the voice over


----------



## Soulwax

6ft monitor + TV + large pool of water = Accident waiting to happen?


----------



## spinnin_tom

that guy lives near me.. i'm sure i have seen him around strood. i'm scared!!!!!!


----------



## gartergoon

Soulwax said:


> 6ft monitor + TV + large pool of water = Accident waiting to happen?



exactly ! what a foolish man


----------



## biofish

jonodrama said:


> I read that has Flat cap!!!:blush:
> 
> 
> I watched it on Youtube today. does portray herp keepers as nutters, the couple that ran the shop seem sound folk.
> 
> but the BS about boas taking animals as large as sheep and pigs was a bit ott by the voice over


Bit like the 4 week beardie breeding then? lmao


----------



## dave71

Any got the youtube link??


----------



## biofish

dave71 said:


> Any got the youtube link??


YouTube - Essex Jungle - Essex Jungle: Series 1 - Episode 1

Full episode 

(for the record searching for 'essex jungle' on youtube :lol2


----------



## dave71

For some reason it wont let me view it because im in Ireland.


----------



## jonodrama

biofish said:


> Bit like the 4 week beardie breeding then? lmao


indeed!! i'll watch the rest, but it is a bit cringe worthy.

at least they mentioned that the rescue has full of beardies, on the other hand showing that a rescue will take any animal with just a quick phone call gives people an option to just get rid. The boa that was rescued seem very timid.


----------



## Avpl

jonodrama said:


> indeed!! i'll watch the rest, but it is a bit cringe worthy.
> 
> at least they mentioned that the rescue has full of beardies, on the other hand showing that a rescue will take any animal with just a quick phone call gives people an option to just get rid. The boa that was rescued seem very timid.


Yeah, either it was a set up, to show he does rescue animals other than beardies.
Or the owner wanted to get a new different snake.


----------



## MissCarpetPython

gartergoon said:


> exactly ! what a foolish man


Foolish or to kind and not thining about the danger ? Unlike some keepers he has go well out his way to give the water monitor the 5star treatment no rock bed pure comfort and i have to say he has spent abit of money on the house the pool for the water monitor and the croc has been very well done and looks great. Plus what did he use to work as ? So cant be stupid or mad


----------



## Maj0rsnatch

dave71 said:


> For some reason it wont let me view it because im in Ireland.


Cant you watch it on demand from channel 5 web site? i did


----------



## JonBoy20

Agree the caimans pool is stunning and very well done same as the w/m


----------



## gartergoon

:2thumb: i wonder what we will see tomorrow


----------



## Railz

more of anti reptile keeping Iain
Debbie, Dave and family are forced to give away their menagerie of 24 pets when they move house, but DWARF's Iain agrees to take on the animals. Snake-lover Aaron gets a huge snake tattoo, a prized rattlesnake is taken ill, and a monitor lizard goes on a blind date


----------



## gartergoon

ridium said:


> more of anti reptile keeping Iain
> Debbie, Dave and family are forced to give away their menagerie of 24 pets when they move house, but DWARF's Iain agrees to take on the animals. Snake-lover Aaron gets a huge snake tattoo, a prized rattlesnake is taken ill, and a monitor lizard goes on a blind date



o right :/
i thought it was going to be showing off peoples collections


----------



## londonjoe

sooooooooooo looking forward to essex jungle i watched the last one on youtube it was brillant:whistling2:


----------



## carlo69

*Hi*

Essex Jungle what a farce!! it made me embarrased to think that people might assume we are anything like the young lad with the "killer boa" and the "highly toxic bosc monitor" and is it me but the guy with the asian water monitor iggy and caiman his stuff looks like its got MBD ,Why can't they make programmes with your average reptile keepers instead of the the very unaverage ones!


----------



## GJUK

One of the animals it was reported needs to be kept at 85 degrees centigrade. That's quite hot...

Loved the guy handling the burm with thicker gloves than you'd use to handle broken glass as well.

water monitor being fed sausages and eggs... 

Nice to see the caiman in the tank though.


----------



## monkeymagic

*hi*

i agree with a few coments about the program it seems to me that they just went out and lured as many retards with reptiles they could lol i must admit though i have met the couple from scales and fangs and they are pretty good and care a lot about the animals they keep also chris with the monitor and caimen is a decent bloke i have been in contact with him on many occasions and i know he seems a bit off key but he puts his reps before himself and does a good job with them but in my opinion hector the water monitor is a bit more weighty than i would keep my monitors i was contacted by the reasearches for a show and was asked to appear on it i did refuse though on the grounds i didnt want to be tared with the same brush as some of the idiots on there mainly iain newby i could tell everyone a few stories about that man that would change everyones views on him i must admit his rescue looks better than it ever used to i would put money on it it is not down to him more likely his voluenteers he puts on a good front for the cameras but sadly to many healthy animals have perished in his care i can probly name about 30 individuals and have post mortem results of one perticular monitor i took off him that came in extremely healthy and went down hill in two months in his care and passed away a day after i got him away from there i had him at a emergency reptile vet it was to late he was suffering a condition that was easily reversable and because of iains lack of knowledge and care he died it was not like it was un noticable the lizard went from 4 kg down to 1 kg in the space of two months


----------



## ginna

Notice there is never a mention of the IHS, BHS,and other herpetological societies , from up and down the country. Not good for viewing figures, better to show a few people who are obviously a few planks short of a dance floor, gives the ban owning everything brigade more clout. Why didn't they focus on the monitor man ? he had bred his own and asking how he was so successful. And for gods sake why did the bloke from DWARF have to look like a reject from crocodile Dundee, it doesn't help .He's never heard of using a towel on a small reptile saves getting them stressed waving a great stick in front of their face then straight into a snake bag.Can't wait for next week another group of retards from Essex, with a quick interview with someone who knows his stuff just to please the real enthusiasts


----------



## londonjoe

people r givin essex jungle a hard time the reptile king and the old bloke with the caiman was not very good but the man from dwarf was great helping to rescue and rehome reptiles hes doing a good thing:2thumb:


----------



## monkeymagic

*hi*

its all very well him taking these animals and to the general public it looks good but like i have seen first hand in the past the care they receive from ian ie green iguanas he has supposedly saved bein fed on a diet of lettuce and tomatos and when they did have a varied diet the fruit and veg would been mouldy i have seen this first hand so please dont be fooled by the smoke screen put on for the cameras and please dont think i am just one of these people who likes to have a go just for something to do i am a very experienced keeper of about 15 years i dont doubt that dwarf has done some good but im affraid its massively out weighed by the bad


----------



## ChopChop

I think every bodys bein a bit to harsh on the old fella? His caimen set up is obviously very well done...and his iggy looks well and has the run ov the house if it wants! Hector looks well looked after aswell I agree the tv's abit much but like people are saying you dont know howcmuch of it is for the camras?? The one and only reptile king on the other hand is a complete nob, his toxic bosc monitor as someones said :lol2: looked over weight to me and I can't beleive he wears them gloves to handle that boa wat an idiot!!! Not so keen on newby neither but great program it all makes good telly :2thumb:


----------



## julian

I agree with monkeymagic I no Ian well tv can be deceiveing


----------



## julian

It's a shame scales and fangs didn't use 3 hooks when Lee who worked there got bit by a deathadder


----------



## slippery42

Just watched episode 2 in morbid fascination.

Utter rubbish featuring the usual weirdos:bash:


----------



## adamntitch

that female monitor is monitor mads from on here 

hardly watched the show tho as its full of crap


----------



## londonjoe

scales and fangs is great tho:whistling2:


----------



## julian

Anybody who let's a monitor of that size shit in there kitchen needs flogging in public he should get in the caimans pond for a bath


----------



## londonjoe

and r u allowed to feed asian water monitors a fry up:whistling2:


----------



## julian

It was good to see Ian newby sober the last time I saw him he was pissed rite up showing me a green Burmese saying it's half green anaconda


----------



## molurus molurus

julian said:


> It was good to see Ian newby sober the last time I saw him he was pissed rite up showing me a green Burmese saying it's half green anaconda


Why has the rspca not been to see him then.


----------



## julian

Did the forums like the way Ian newby got out of his range rover like as if he was Clint eastwood properly making a film a fistful of hoovers


----------



## monkeymagic

*hi*

the big green burm that ian showed off is yet another one of the animals that iain has killed he had the great idea of spraying her down with a garden hose in the middle of winter giving her a serious case of pneumonia and then claimed that it already had the illness from a previous owner which is rubbish as i know her previous keeper which was maureen collinson many on this forum know her and respect her and in my opinion she is one of the most knowledgable keepers i know of iain begged her for jade as he wanted her as a display animal and he also tried to convince me she was a cross between a green anny and a burm must admit it made me realise how very little he knows about the animals in his charge and as for the idiot handling the boa looking like he was about to :censor: himself im all for being a careful handler but if you genuinely scared of the animal why keep it must admit i have took a nasty wack from an adult boa and its not much fun would of loved to see him try his hand with my 18 foot female retic i think it would of involved a bomb disposal suit lol


----------



## monkeymagic

*hi*

and as for the rspca they know little or nothing about reptiles but then its not what they deal with on a daily basis but when iain knows there coming round to drop off some animals he makes sure every thing is cleaned out i have seen first hand a lot of his neglect ie 6 adult boas in a 6b2b2 viv with a water bowl that was more shit than water


----------



## julian

Very true words the person above I thought when he was getting the boa out and on went the gloves he was gonna pull out a adult golden eagle


----------



## ChopChop

monkeymagic said:


> the big green burm that ian showed off is yet another one of the animals that iain has killed he had the great idea of spraying her down with a garden hose in the middle of winter giving her a serious case of pneumonia and then claimed that it already had the illness from a previous owner which is rubbish as i know her previous keeper which was maureen collinson many on this forum know her and respect her and in my opinion she is one of the most knowledgable keepers i know of iain begged her for jade as he wanted her as a display animal and he also tried to convince me she was a cross between a green anny and a burm must admit it made me realise how very little he knows about the animals in his charge and as for the idiot handling the boa looking like he was about to :censor: himself im all for being a careful handler but if you genuinely scared of the animal why keep it must admit i have took a nasty wack from an adult boa and its not much fun would of loved to see him try his hand with my 18 foot female retic i think it would of involved a bomb disposal suit lol


I've got a 17ft female berm at my mins and a few years ago she grabbed my arm she let go almost straight away but it made a mess!! The scars have gone / mixed in with other scars that I have over my wrists. Still I do not fear her she bit me due to my ignorance and that boa he had is tiny compared to wat she was! All he seemed to keep was a faily young boa, a not so large bosc and a leopard geko??


----------



## monkeymagic

*hi*

i have had a fair few of my big moniors and pythons have a go at me in the past but i see it as a learning curve i must admit the only time ive been worried by any of mine was when i was taking eggs away from my 18 foot tiger retic when her cage was at face height


----------



## ChopChop

monkeymagic said:


> i have had a fair few of my big moniors and pythons have a go at me in the past but i see it as a learning curve i must admit the only time ive been worried by any of mine was when i was taking eggs away from my 18 foot tiger retic when her cage was at face height


:lol2: I'd be a bit worried too


----------



## jonodrama

the reptile man with his gloves was a utter p_rick. some would be wide boy that really gives any reptile keeper a bad name.

Lee-on-sea shop , scales and gangs (I think) still is the best part of the show.


----------



## slippery42

Bloody hell can you lot put some decent english in your posts.

I cannot understand much of these posts, its hard work!


----------



## blood and guts

monkeymagic said:


> the big green burm that ian showed off is yet another one of the animals that iain has killed he had the great idea of spraying her down with a garden hose in the middle of winter giving her a serious case of pneumonia and then claimed that it already had the illness from a previous owner which is rubbish as i know her previous keeper which was maureen collinson many on this forum know her and respect her and in my opinion she is one of the most knowledgable keepers i know of iain begged her for jade as he wanted her as a display animal and he also tried to convince me she was a cross between a green anny and a burm must admit it made me realise how very little he knows about the animals in his charge and as for the idiot handling the boa looking like he was about to :censor: himself im all for being a careful handler but if you genuinely scared of the animal why keep it must admit i have took a nasty wack from an adult boa and its not much fun would of loved to see him try his hand with my 18 foot female retic i think it would of involved a bomb disposal suit lol


Carful ian or one of his friends will be on to attack your lack of grammer, they did the same to me because they could not debate the issues raised for some reason...:whistling2:


----------



## firebelliedfreak

is it me or did the DWARF guy seem to be keeping his animals in an open conservatory


----------



## carlo69

*Hi*

I think this programme makes all us reptile keepers all look like a bunch of ignorant twats if you ask me ? it makes me cringe everyone i know who keeps exotics find this programme very misleading to the general public, And if my grammar is bad i do apologise its not how you write its what you write:2thumb:


----------



## MP reptiles

if anyone missed an episode youtube have them here YouTube - Essex Jungle - Essex Jungle: Series 1 - Episode 1


----------



## Sir Snakey

Essex jungle what a joke | Facebook


:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## ChopChop

Haha that cobra trying to bite that guys face while he changed that light bulb :lol2:


----------



## julian

Did ya all see the reptile show last nite it's getting a joke now and a show up had to laugh at Ian newby twenty grand for the croc pool two weeks ago he was pleading poverty and had to rush out to sell a Hoover or he must of had the sultan of bruni round to make a donation


----------



## julian

I couldn't believe newby was drinking lager aswell he's usually proper pissed up on guiness and falling all over the place doing rod hull impressions with the emu


----------



## julian

The croc pool looked good with astro turf that didn't fit proper there must be a five a side pitch with no turf and the party and BBQ looked very sweet everyone happy at seeing the biggest place for mass genocide since auchwich and they must of brought the beer Ian wouldn't piss on ya if you was on fire


----------



## paulsretic

*essex jungle lol*

the camera man new where the monitor was he followed it into the house i take it hector ran his own bath


----------



## paulsretic

*essex jungle lol*

go mark you handle cobra,s with the skill of a circus clown


----------



## julian

Very true paul there was the bloke searching everywhere for his 7ft monitor and the filming bloke new all along that Hector had gone indoors to run a bath have a shit on the kitchen floor and get in the bath next week Hector goes shopping in Strood steals a car and stars in a porn film


----------



## paulsretic

*essex jungle lol*

if the belly dancer gave the burmese a cold why buy another to do the same with


----------



## julian

I thought it was Gary glitter with a venomous collection


----------



## paulsretic

*essex jungle lol*

nice ribbon morph burmese though i dont think he could have carried a heavy one


----------



## julian

Oh yer the belly dancer there's only one place that Burmese is going and that is up the guys brown eye hadn't eaten for 4 months more like 4 years it was thinner than some one with aids


----------



## paulsretic

*essex jungle lol*

lets have some input people must be someone else with a comment on this tv masterpeice


----------



## paulsretic

*essex jungle lol*

i thought hector was going over the berlin wall but no just in the bath


----------



## julian

I've known Chris weller from Strood for many years and he is a pillar to society but Chris knock the I want to live like Austin Stevens on the head stop letting Hector shitting on ya kitchen floor let him outside and take the black and White tritron tele out of his enclosure it's not right ya making yaself out to be stark raving bonkers


----------



## ChopChop

It's obviously just a FREAK show they have gone out to find the weirdest people they could find, and then scripted it to make them even weirder...buts its a TV programme at the end of the day aimed at the general public not just to seriouse reptile enthusiasts, I think it is quite a good program if you dont take it to seriously. And that guy wiv the burm is an absolute joke haha.


----------



## paulsretic

*essex jungle lol*

could at least put him a flat screen on the wall or better still get him a hot tub with built in surround system


----------



## Molly75

I missed a few of these but I saw last nights and did make me LOL but in all honesty its a TV show made by non reptile keepers and is aimed at the general public as a shock factor.


----------



## Lesk86

Cool to see the other rep's but all the people were a bit freaky! Some would say more to than there pets.lol


----------



## julian

julian said:


> I've known Chris weller from Strood for many years and he is a pillar to society but Chris knock the I want to live like Austin Stevens on the head stop letting Hector shitting on ya kitchen floor let him outside and take the black and White tritron tele out of his enclosure it's not right ya making yaself out to be stark raving bonkers


I want to see the real Essex reptiles when Ian newby answers the front door with nothing on apart from y fronts paralytic drunk holding a corn snake balancing a emu egg on his bonce


----------



## Lesk86

I know what a plum.lol. Belly dancing fella with diamonte's on the boat race be serious!!!!!!



ChopChop said:


> It's obviously just a FREAK show they have gone out to find the weirdest people they could find, and then scripted it to make them even weirder...buts its a TV programme at the end of the day aimed at the general public not just to seriouse reptile enthusiasts, I think it is quite a good program if you dont take it to seriously. And that guy wiv the burm is an absolute joke haha.


----------



## paulsretic

*essex jungle lol*



Molly75 said:


> I missed a few of these but I saw last nights and did make me LOL but in all honesty its a TV show made by non reptile keepers and is aimed at the general public as a shock factor.


you tube them they r funny


----------



## paulsretic

*essex jungle lol*



Lesk86 said:


> Cool to see the other rep's but all the people were a bit freaky! Some would say more to than there pets.lol


made all reptile keepers look like absolute divs


----------



## julian

To be fair Paul Chris wouldn't get a flat screen tele on the wall cause that would mean getting into the 90s Hector loves his grundig tele he did have a Betamax video and and a 8 track stereo until he knocked them in the water feature and blew the house fusebox to rochester


----------



## paulsretic

*essex jungle lol*



julian said:


> To be fair Paul Chris wouldn't get a flat screen tele on the wall cause that would mean getting into the 90s Hector loves his grundig tele he did have a Betamax video and and a 8 track stereo until he knocked them in the water feature and blew the house fusebox to rochester


im sure iv seen an old mark 3 cortina down strood high st with hector on the back shelf its gota be him


----------



## Lesk86

Personally i think 90% of us are rather intelligent! But then there is the other 10:lol2:


----------



## paulsretic

*essex jungle lol*



julian said:


> I want to see the real Essex reptiles when Ian newby answers the front door with nothing on apart from y fronts paralytic drunk holding a corn snake balancing a emu egg on his bonce


see scales and fangs turned up for a free be:lol2:er


----------



## paulsretic

*lol*



Lesk86 said:


> Personally i think 90% of us are rather intelligent! But then there is the other 10:lol2:


yeah and all 10 % were all on essex jungle :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## julian

I'd rather a dose of syphilis than eat newbys BBQ he must of took sumones shopping bags aswell as there snake


----------



## paulsretic

julian said:


> I'd rather a dose of syphilisn eat newbys BBQ he must of took sumones shopping bags aswell as there snake


they could have cooked the emu that would have fed a few massive drum sticks


----------



## paulsretic

paulsretic said:


> they could have cooked the emu that would have fed a few massive drum sticks


beaky burgers


----------



## julian

Newbys whole outfit is fake his hat and jacket Anit leather it's old English vinyl he had it made from a back seat of a 1981 Morris marina


----------



## ChopChop

julian said:


> Newbys whole outfit is fake his hat and jacket Anit leather it's old English vinyl he had it made from a back seat of a 1981 Morris marina


Realy DON'T like Ian Newby you do you? Ha


----------



## Kalouda

Newby thinks he is Crocodile Dundee, surprised he doesnt fake the accent too, His segments are the worst on Essex Jungle.


----------



## julian

I liked that boys invention of a rub box with a heat mat in it with chippings took 5 months to invent but didn't think about tapping the matt to the bottom of box to take em on a bus trip I took my 17ft retic on a bus trip to prove his invention wrong I got thrown of the bus and sumone was gonna call the police


----------



## MP reptiles

is essex jungle finished now because sky has taken it off the planner


----------



## pollywog

Yes last nights was the last.

My favourite part of the series; stopping on the hard shoulder of the motor way to deal with 2 unrestrained caimen in the boot of a Range Rover - I hope both the traffic cops and the council that grant his license saw that.


----------



## MP reptiles

pollywog said:


> Yes last nights was the last.
> 
> My favourite part of the series; stopping on the hard shoulder of the motor way to deal with 2 unrestrained caimen in the boot of a Range Rover - I hope both the traffic cops and the council that grant his license saw that.


 lol ye would have made an interesting episode of police intercepters lol


----------



## julian

I like the above comments I wonder if the council planning department knows bout all the construction in the garden there's more building work than Dubai


----------



## leecb0

......


----------



## PDR

ChopChop said:


> It's obviously just a FREAK show they have gone out to find the weirdest people they could find, and then scripted it to make them even weirder...buts its a TV programme at the end of the day aimed at the general public not just to seriouse reptile enthusiasts, I think it is quite a good program if you dont take it to seriously. And that guy wiv the burm is an absolute joke haha.


From what I have read, the TV company originally set out to make a single, one off program about Iain Newby.... They then decided to expand it to include other reptile keepers / shop owners in the area.


----------



## PDR

julian said:


> Newbys whole outfit is fake his hat and jacket Anit leather it's old English vinyl he had it made from a back seat of a 1981 Morris marina


What has his outfit got to do with his abilities as a animal handler?

While I don't care for his particular hat, I do happen to own 9 Australian Akubra bush hats (these are amongst the very best you can buy) and I can regularly be seen wearing one both here and abroad. They are practical in the hot sun an great when it rains..... You will Never see me with a stupid umbrella and I don't own a single jacket or top with a hood, I can't abide the awful things. My "style" comes from many years of finding what gear / clothing etc. suits my need best, regardless of what country it originates from.

So many people want to stand out from the crowd, to be individuals, yet when they do they are picked on by people who probably live in track suits and trainers ....(which I believe are really only for sporting activities). Oh and maybe someone can answer me this... Where do people put all their "stuff" .... trackie bottoms only have a couple of pockets :gasp: I have a belt loaded with phone, leatherman etc. and the pockets of my combat pants are loaded with useful gear.....

Each to their own I guess: victory:


----------



## slippery42

PDR said:


> What has his outfit got to do with his abilities as a animal handler?
> 
> While I don't care for his particular hat, I do happen to own 9 Australian Akubra bush hats (these are amongst the very best you can buy) and I can regularly be seen wearing one both here and abroad. They are practical in the hot sun an great when it rains..... You will Never see me with a stupid umbrella and I don't own a single jacket or top with a hood, I can't abide the awful things. My "style" comes from many years of finding what gear / clothing etc. suits my need best, regardless of what country it originates from.
> 
> So many people want to stand out from the crowd, to be individuals, yet when they do they are picked on by people who probably live in track suits and trainers ....(which I believe are really only for sporting activities). Oh and maybe someone can answer me this... Where do people put all their "stuff" .... trackie bottoms only have a couple of pockets :gasp: I have a belt loaded with phone, leatherman etc. and the pockets of my combat pants are loaded with useful gear.....
> 
> Each to their own I guess: victory:


Personally I've always found that a nice loose floaty dress and a shiny pair of slingbacks help with my handling!:lol2:


----------



## PDR

slippery42 said:


> Personally I've always found that a nice loose floaty dress and a shiny pair of slingbacks help with my handling!:lol2:


Yes but they don't give much protection to your feet and if you do a "minty" while searching for Adders your going to end up with dog poo between your toes :gasp:


----------



## paulsretic

PDR said:


> What has his outfit got to do with his abilities as a animal handler?
> 
> While I don't care for his particular hat, I do happen to own 9 Australian Akubra bush hats (these are amongst the very best you can buy) and I can regularly be seen wearing one both here and abroad. They are practical in the hot sun an great when it rains..... You will Never see me with a stupid umbrella and I don't own a single jacket or top with a hood, I can't abide the awful things. My "style" comes from many years of finding what gear / clothing etc. suits my need best, regardless of what country it originates from.
> 
> So many people want to stand out from the crowd, to be individuals, yet when they do they are picked on by people who probably live in track suits and trainers ....(which I believe are really only for sporting activities). Oh and maybe someone can answer me this... Where do people put all their "stuff" .... trackie bottoms only have a couple of pockets :gasp: I have a belt loaded with phone, leatherman etc. and the pockets of my combat pants are loaded with useful gear.....
> 
> Each to their own I guess: victory:


i love hoodys dont care much for hats with chin straps though like you said each to their own :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## julian

I thought it was Lee van cleef with a range rover


----------

